

Why you should not pay for extended warranty if you use Linux - erlik
http://www.tech-no-media.com/2009/12/why-you-should-not-pay-for-extended.html

======
xel02
I was a technician at Futureshop before (now owned by Best Buy).

Software isn't covered by the extended warranty at both places so that means
regardless if you have Windows or Linux issues the tech's will not fix it
under the extended warranty.

The warranty only covers hardware issues not caused by the user (i.e. spills
or drops).

I've had linux laptops come in and we usually didn't bat an eye (the average
tech seems to know of it and the occasional one actually uses it). We
generally don't care because we run software off of a bootable disc to do
diagnostics assuming the issue is a hardware one and not software.

I think one plausible reason that the netbook was rejected in this case is
most netbooks do not have dvd drives and they may have had difficulty running
the diagnostics.

Of course the source story paints a very hostile picture from one side.
Without knowing the other side we can't know what the real issue was. It could
have been that the technician legitimately believed software damaged the
netbook. Or the customer could have been rude in which case the techs and
manager became hostile. Who knows?

In either case he should either bring it to another store or send a
letter/email to someone at head office who will almost always take care of the
customer.

Of course the whole linux and damaging hardware issue is still open. I
remember a while ago that there was a 'minor' bug in Ubuntu that caused the
continuous strain to the hard drive that could theoretically cause damage.

------
motters
The software industry moves fast and here it just looks like Best Buy havn't
moved their business practices at a comparable rate - which is typical
behavior for large companies.

In my opinion it's only worth taking out an extended warranty on computers if
you're a non technical person and need that kind of support. In real terms
computing is so cheap these days that such warranties are barely worth the
expense.

~~~
lutorm
Insurance only makes sense if you can't afford the low-probability, high-
impact fluctuation. On average, you _will_ lose money -- after all, that's how
the insurance companies make money.

That's why it really only makes sense on cars, houses, airplanes, etc. And
maybe, in the US, for liability.

------
yason
So, in other words, even if you use Linux you would have to actually pay for
Windows just in order to have the warranty (you have to have something to
install to the computer when you take it for repairs).

Normally you can just reject the Windows license for which they have to
reimburse actual money back to you.

------
Tichy
Sounds like normal practice to me. It should be possible to reinstall Windows
and then get the warranty. But how should they be able to support the Linux
machine, if they are not trained for it?

